# First cycle guys!!! Thought??? PLEASE!!??



## egq003 (Feb 22, 2014)

33y
202lbs 5'11"
16% BF

I've been training since 26y. Been though all the GNC bullSh. Slowing down quite a bit. Lack of motivation in the gym. My physique starting to look I dunno... softer/saggier. Not as tight as 21y. Blood work is fine (for my age the Dr. says).

10wk cycle
Test C-250 Mon. Thurs. 500/wk
Aromisin will begin wk 2 through PCT 12.5mg/day
Nolva 2wks after last pin ED 40/40/20/20

Am I on the right track?? Thanks for any input.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evolutionmoto (Feb 27, 2014)

I was you a few years ago..., ah the good old days. Same cycle I started with but mine was test e. You might want to consider tossing in some hcg for that post cycle. Go 5000iu every 5 days for a total of 15 days or 3 shots spaced 5 days apart, you know what I mean. Start it the same time you start your nolva. Good luck and enjoy!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## evolutionmoto (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh yeah almost forgot to mention nolva makes me get depressed. Its a known side effect of that family of drugs (nolva/clomid) but you might not experience it. Everyone is different. Keep an eye out for the post cycle blues and just remember its only a hormonal thing . It will pass in time. Good luck.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 28, 2014)

looks good man


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd go a minimum of 12 weeks with a Test only cycle. 16, even better.
You may be able to get by with 12.5mg Aromasin EOD rather than ED.
I'd run HCG at a minimum of 500iu/wk from week 4 to the end with a 500iu inject every day for 10 days post cycle BEFORE PCT.
I wouldn't run HCG in PCT.


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 28, 2014)

A fresh look:
1- Test dosage looks fine
2- You need an AI, e.g. Arimidex, Formeron 
3- I don't use hcg, so no comment
4- at the end of 10 weeks run 200mgs per week for 4 weeks, get BW done, then run another 10 weeks @600 per week if everything checks out
5- Run your PCT


----------



## Mccringleberry (Feb 28, 2014)

I think 10 weeks is good for your first but depending on how you feel if you can get 12 weeks out of it you might fare better with a bit more gains but don't sweat it if you don't   

Aromasn is the best AI in my opinion.  It won't raise your liver enzymes and it will lower SHBG.  In my blood work I also saw an increase in my test numbers.  It's great during pct also.  I do great with 12.5 eod or e3d.  Any more and m e2 takes a dive.  Last time I did 12.5 ed my e2 was under 7.

Solid first cycle


----------

